# a prayer request



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hello everybody,
just putting this out in the open. My fiancee has some light at the end of her tunnel in terms to her employment situation. she works a half time teaching position right now, but has just been informed that there are other half time positions opening up for the next school year. We are praying that her employer will consider her for one of the spaces opening up so that she can work two half time positions, which would in a sense give her full time hours. If anyone would like to add this to their prayer lists it would be appreciated.
Thank you,

Jeff =>


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

no problem
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Same here.

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Best of luck, and may things find yall well!...

best wishes


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm not a praying guy personally, but my thoughts and best wishes will be with her. My wife has been in a similar position, so I can commiserate with her. I hope instead she gets one full time position of her desire.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

You got it. If she's your fiancee AND a teacher, she must be someone very special.  

All the best to you both. Let us know how it goes.


----------

